# DIY old school box filter



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

help me out here guys I like using the old school air driven box filters for my bettas less water moving and I beleive they keep the water cleaner.

right now mine has gravel/bio cermanic wheels in it, coarse, med, fine sponge through it

I was thinking of making another one out of plexi -- could I do a layer of gravel/bio wheels, carbon, ammonia, sponges? to help remove ammonia and keep water clearer? do u think it would work?


----------



## lou1387 (Aug 17, 2013)

hey aeon love box filters to I use them on my dad's 10 gallon tank and my daughter's 5 gallon tank I want to use them in my 55 gallon tank but my wife said no I recently read 2 amazing articals on box filters thease are the links for the best box filter info and advice and idea giver here they are How to Use Box/Corner Filters Whatever Happened to the Box/Corner Filter? I hope you find these articles helpful they are the best I have found on box filters please let me know if they help and happy fish keeping


----------

